# Hakenschärfer



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

da ich nicht weiss, wo ich es sonst hinpacken soll, frage ich halt hier mal nach:

Ich habe einiges gehört und gelesen über Hakenschärfen. Auch habe ich gesehen, es gibt ein Teil, was aussieht wie ein Schlüsselrohling. Habe aber auch schon mal von Schmirgelpapier oder Nagelfeile gelesen. 

Jetzt meine Frage: was eignet sich am besten?
Ich habe hier noch einige Haken, die ein bisschen älter sind. Aussehen tun die noch recht ordentlich, bei ihre Spitzenschärfe bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher.
Lohnt es sich, die Teile nochmal zu schärfen, oder doch besser gleich dem Mülleimer übergeben und meinen Dealer seiner Millionen näher bringen? ;+ :q


----------



## Achim_68 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Was spricht gegen das Nachschärfen??? Wenn das Vorfach noch in Ordnung ist, schärfe ich meine Haken auch nach.


----------



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht gegen das Nachschärfen??? Wenn das Vorfach noch in Ordnung ist, schärfe ich meine Haken auch nach.


 
natürlich spricht nix dagegen. Für mich ist nur die Frage, mit welchem Werkzeug? und wie?


----------



## fishmanschorsch (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Ich zeig dir mein Werkzeug am Freitag, dann kannst du es auch direkt ausprobieren.


----------



## Achim_68 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

ich benutz eine Schlüsselpfeile


----------



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*



			
				fishmanschorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zeig dir mein Werkzeug am Freitag, dann kannst du es auch direkt ausprobieren.


 
;+ ;+ ;+ 

das schreit förmlich.... :q


----------



## fishmanschorsch (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

ich hab es geahnt!


----------



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

du kannst es auch nicht lassen. Was willst du denn jetzt noch haben? Ne eigene rosa Mütze haste ja schon


----------



## Rosi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Hallo Mela, wie es sich für mich Weib gehört, habe ich dafür 2 Nagelfeilen. Eine Grobe für die Roststellen und eine ganz feine Feile für nach dem Groben.

Ich habe auch schon Männer mit kleinen Schleifsteinchen gesehen. Damit bekommst du sicher die Rundung besser gesäubert, aber für die Hakenspitze habe ich lieber eine gerade Feile, es wird schärfer.

Falls du mal eine stumpfe Wurmnadel hast, wird die mit einer Feile auch schön spitz.


----------



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mela, wie es sich für mich Weib gehört, habe ich dafür 2 Nagelfeilen. Eine Grobe für die Roststellen und eine ganz feine Feile für nach dem Groben.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon Männer mit kleinen Schleifsteinchen gesehen. Damit bekommst du sicher die Rundung besser gesäubert, aber für die Hakenspitze habe ich lieber eine gerade Feile, es wird schärfer.
> 
> Falls du mal eine stumpfe Wurmnadel hast, wird die mit einer Feile auch schön spitz.


 
na, das ist doch mal ne Aussage  danke Rosi!!! #6 
dann muss ich jetzt auf "Weib" umsatteln. Habe nie ne Nagelfeile dabei #d :q


----------



## fishmanschorsch (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

nein, ich werde es nicht editieren, ich stehe zu meinen geistigen Auswürfen.:g


----------



## Rosi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Dabei habe ich die auch nicht, die liegen bei mir im Büro rum. Hier habe ich schon manchmal Zeit, rostige Angelhaken ausgiebig anzuschärfen:q


----------



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei habe ich die auch nicht, die liegen bei mir im Büro rum. Hier habe ich schon manchmal Zeit, rostige Angelhaken ausgiebig anzuschärfen:q


 
Klasse, doch nicht "Vollblut-Weib". #6  Die würden sich im Büro die Nägel eher feilen und lackieren, anstatt Angelhaken zu schärfen


----------



## Rosi (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Du, Mela, bei uns wird gearbeitet:q Nagellack benutze ich nur für die Fußnägel und die Köpfe der Fliegen/Streamer....


----------



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

wollte dir keine Arbeitsunlust unterstellen  nie und nimmer!!!
Nagellack bezüglich Fliegen/Streamer, da kenn ich mich absolut nicht mit aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Jemand berichtete auch noch was über Einwegnagelfeilen aus der Drogerie.  #h 
Das Nachschärfen ist auch eine Größenfrage und das Schärfwergzeug sollte möglichst feinkörnig sein. 
Die ganz kleinen Haken sind sehr schwer ordentlich zu schärfen bzw. zu halten, dort nehme ich auch öfter mal einen neuen bzw. die verschwinden sowieso mal öfter  :q 
Die größeren Haken und Drillinge kommen bei mir auf die Schleifmaschine und werden richtig scharf gemacht. Viele neue Haken sind auch sowas von stumpf, da kann man doch keinen Fisch drauf fangen  #d . Also richtig spitze Haken sind das Wichtigste beim Angeln, weil sonst bleibt der Rest dahinter Makulatur!  :g Und der Angler mit Großfischambitionen bindet seine Haken sowieso selbst  :g und die Haken fangen nach dem Motto: je oller je doller.
Allzeit spitze Haken!  #6


----------



## MelaS72 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

gut zu wissen. Denn die Nagelfeilen aus der Drogerie sind auf Pappe. Somit kann ich sicherlich noch die Nagelfeilen nehmen, die aus meiner Nagelstylisten-Zeit übrig geblieben sind. Dachte, es ginge dann nur mit den "festen" Feilen


----------



## <Carp><2005> (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Habe bei Askari einen elektrischen Haken-Schärfer entdeckt:
https://www.angelsport.de/isroot/askari/_pics/_pixs_products/85025-ggr.jpg
hat einer damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? oder gibs nichts besseres als die alte schöne Feile? :q
Mfg.

<Carp><2005>


----------



## Águas Lindas (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Hallo Leute,

Kleine Schluesselfeilen oder bei grossen Hacken eine normale H4 Feile die mit Kreide eingerieben wird ist am besten.
Nach dem anspitzen den Hacken mit einen dicken Benzinstift anmalen das hilft
sehr gut gegen Flugrost und zeigt auch nicht gehookte Bisse an.
Viel Spass und Gruesse aus dem heute sonnigen Brasilein

Águas Lindas


----------



## Ronen (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

hm...ich habe noch niemals einen Haken an 2 Angeltagen genutzt. Bei mir fliegen die immer weg. Keine Ahnung warum..aber ich fühl mich im nachhinein sicherer 

Aber ich glaub die Gamakatsu`s müsst ich eh niemals schärfen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht gegen das Nachschärfen??? Wenn das Vorfach noch in Ordnung ist, schärfe ich meine Haken auch nach.



Und wenn das Vorfach nicht mehr I.O ist,binde ich mir ein neues Vorfach.
Ich schärfe meine Haken immer wieder neu bzw. nach,nach einen starken Grundkontakt,um nicht zu sagen ...........h.....ger. |wavey:


----------



## Achim_68 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn das Vorfach nicht mehr I.O ist,binde ich mir ein neues Vorfach.
> Ich schärfe meine Haken immer wieder neu bzw. nach,nach einen starken Grundkontakt,um nicht zu sagen ...........h.....ger. |wavey:



Das hängt bei mir von der Hakengrösse ab - für die kleinen Haken sind meine Finger einfach zu dick und bevor ich nen Bindestock mitschleppen muss, kommen die stumpfen kleinen Haken in den Hakenhimmel :q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Also ich habe einen Medium-Schleifstein, hab ich mal bei meinem Händler gekauft, stelle heut abend mal n Bild ein. Nachschärfen is damit kein Problem, solange die haken größer sind als Größe 10 - sonst artets in fummelei aus. Benutze die wie zb gestern als ich Zanderhaken an 49er Stahl gebunden hab, die waren nich 100& scharf (Über Fingernagel ziehen, wenig druck - bleibt er nicht sofort hängen und beißt sich fest = stumpf!), also hab ich alle nachgeschärft und kann beim angeln direkt loslegen. Nach Hängern checke ich immer die ersten 2 Meter der hauptschnur (zwischen 2 Fingern durchziehen, Knicke und Aufrauhungen bemerkt man direkt) außerdem Vorfach angucken und prüfen + Haken checken - dann wieder rein damit!

Gruß Andy


----------



## HEWAZA (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Also ich schärfen wenn dann nur Jighaken nach Hängern nach. Hab schon viel ausprobiert (Stein (sämtliche Körnungen), Schmiergelpapier, Nagelfeilen (Pappe/Stahl), Feilen, Streichholzschachtel usw.) 
Bin momentan bei einer kleinen flachen Diamantfeile (fein) ohne Heft hängengeblieben - bis jetzt die beste Lösung!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Mac Gill (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Ich habe mir nach langem Suchen einen Schleifstein von Lansky gegönnt.
(Das Messerset dazu hatte mich schon überzeugt...)

Der Stein hat in Längsrichtung Führungsrillen für dei Hacken (oder das, was scharf werden soll) -> ein paar mal hin und her, und er ist wieder Spitz wie nachbars Lumpi...


----------



## goeddoek (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Moin!

Für unterwegs habe ich einen Diamant-Hakenschärfer von eze-lap,
klein wie ein Kugelschreiber und mit nem Clip, damit man ihn nicht verliert.
Kostet ein bischen, hält dafür schon einige Jahre.

Zuhause habe ich auch den Schärfstein von Lansky, damit kann man sogar Messer mit Wellenschliff nachschärfen  |supergri 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Moin,

hab mir bei eBay einen gebrauchten Wobbler gekauft und will daran mal die Drillinge schärfen. Im Trööt gibt wohl keine Einigkeit mit was. Es hat sich aber auch keiner über das WIE geäußert. Also, wie nun, von der Spitze zum Schenkel oder anderes rum|kopfkrat


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

Immer von der Spitze weg, also richtung hakenbogen!
sonst wird er ganz stumpf...
nagelprobe machen!


----------



## Norman-aus-EW (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hakenschärfer*

So hab mir jetzt bei [ie-bei] einen Hakenschärfstein (2,50 EUR) von Zebeco erstanden. Soll ick den nun nass oder trocken benutzen oder egal?


----------

